# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  Free VTT Maps: links supplied and my Meanders RPG Maps Project.

## sorcerersapprentice

Hello everyone  :Smile:   My name is Kris and I'm a graphic designer from Australia. I spend a lot of time designing all kinds of maps, from fantasy, sci-fi, urban and more and have a few free samples of VTT-Ready maps (27x18") you can download to take a look at - I have supplied them gridless so you can use them in Roll20, Fantasy Grounds or other VTT support.

Desert Ruins: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxinvUVVFXeKTjd6...
Forest Wilderness: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxinvUVVFXeKR3dC...
Forest Wilderness (Sacred Stone) https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxinvUVVFXeKX1Ax...

One of the interesting things about my maps is that they are specially designed to go together with one another like seamless tiles. With just two you can make an enormous endless forest. Try combining the Forest tiles top to bottom, left to right and they will fit with one another to form sprawling pathways. That is why they are called 'Meanders'.

So far I have designed Forest, Desert, Snow, Jungle, Castle, Town, Village, Underdark, Treetops, Gemstone Caverns, Wild West, Chthulian Dimensions, Alien Landscapes, Autumn Forest, Nocturnal Forest but I am currently designing over 400+ new maps from Spaceport, to Atlantis, to Zombie to Post-Apocalyptic and dozens more. In fact I am 25 days into a gigantic live Kickstarter project called Meanders 2 and if you are interested, you should take a look at the dozens of new types I am developing specifically for VTT. 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...00-new-designs

Let me know what you think of the samples - if you like them, you can get dozens and dozens more, especially if you help me to fund. Also, let me know what types of maps you want to see, as I am always looking for new ideas and concepts.

Kind Regards,
Kris McDermott (Game Tile Warehouse)

----------


## sorcerersapprentice

> Hello everyone   My name is Kris and I'm a graphic designer from Australia. I spend a lot of time designing all kinds of maps, from fantasy, sci-fi, urban and more and have a few free samples of VTT-Ready maps (27x18") you can download to take a look at - I have supplied them gridless so you can use them in Roll20, Fantasy Grounds or other VTT support.
> 
> Desert Ruins: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxinvUVVFXeKTjd6...
> Forest Wilderness: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxinvUVVFXeKR3dC...
> Forest Wilderness (Sacred Stone) https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxinvUVVFXeKX1Ax...
> 
> One of the interesting things about my maps is that they are specially designed to go together with one another like seamless tiles. With just two you can make an enormous endless forest. Try combining the Forest tiles top to bottom, left to right and they will fit with one another to form sprawling pathways. That is why they are called 'Meanders'.
> 
> So far I have designed Forest, Desert, Snow, Jungle, Castle, Town, Village, Underdark, Treetops, Gemstone Caverns, Wild West, Chthulian Dimensions, Alien Landscapes, Autumn Forest, Nocturnal Forest but I am currently designing over 400+ new maps from Spaceport, to Atlantis, to Zombie to Post-Apocalyptic and dozens more. In fact I am 25 days into a gigantic live Kickstarter project called Meanders 2 and if you are interested, you should take a look at the dozens of new types I am developing specifically for VTT. 
> ...


Following a decision to cancel, re-work and relaunch the Meanders 2 campaign it is now up and live again. Thankfully KS approved the new campaign in record time - and it is jam-packed with loads of extras for anyone that returns to back or backed Meanders 1.
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...n-maps-for-rpg
Hopefully this relaunch sees more success for all of us.
See you guys there  :Smile: 
Kind Regards,
Kris

----------


## sorcerersapprentice

Now 500% Funded and hitting stretch goals...  [If terrain is not your thing - look out later this year for a Cartographers set of World Maps and constructor pack for making them from me.]

----------


## sorcerersapprentice

Almost 900% funded, free maps sets of 4 Mountains, 4 Treetops, 4 Temples/Ruins now unlocked - more Stretch Goals added. 3 days to go. Dozens of new art samples added to updates. $3 World Meander Map option available. Commercial Licenses sold out.

----------


## sorcerersapprentice

Meanders 2 Fantasy Terrain Campaign: is ending soon on Kickstarter. Core Jungle/Forest/Snow/Desert Maps with Roads and Rivers. Get 124 giant interchangeable RPG maps and a dozen themes for $25. Vector and map pack for $45. Supercore Set with maps, vectors and 32 extra maps for $75. 1200% funded, nearing a new Stretch Goal. Hi-Res PDF/PNG and Low-Res for Roll20/Fantasygrounds and other VTT. Just 32 hours to go. 4 new maps for every $500 over 5k.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...n-maps-for-rpg

----------


## sorcerersapprentice

Thank you - funded at over 1400% and am nearly 60% of the way through fulfilling the project. As some of you know, the original Meanders campaign was gigantic, but had to be broken down into much smaller sets - and believe it or not, the giant set of fantasy maps being completed was just one of approximately 5 sets which will include Sci-fi, Zombie, Urban/Post-Apocalyptic, Military and Superhero. The next wave will be Sci-fi...and if all stays on target, should be launching mid or near end of April.

----------


## Bogie

Congrats on funding your campaign so well.

----------


## sorcerersapprentice

> Congrats on funding your campaign so well.


Thank you very much Bogie. It was wrapped up nicely and all rewards sent out - and the second wave featuring Sci-fi maps has also been launched and funded: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...s-and-terrains

I'm very pleased and grateful to have such strong support for what I do.

----------


## sorcerersapprentice

Hello: It's been almost 2 years since I posted about this campaign. A lot has happened since then. Meanders is still going strong and currently features over 550+ modular battlemaps that interchange with one another, are sold officially from the Fantasy Grounds store, Steam, D20Pro and my own site too. The latest attempt will see over 250 new maps created - boosting the series up to 800 modular battlemaps following Meanders 4: Fantasy Cities funding over 600% on Kickstarter and still with 8 days to go. 

If you're looking for Digital Battlemaps or Assets come take a look at my super-sized map campaign Meanders 4: over 250 maps 
interlocking maps on offer: inc Exterior, Interior, Nocturnal, Seasonal, Damaged/Burning plus a huge range of new digital assets 
and enormous mega-maps: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...y-maps-for-rpg

Almost 5 Stretch Goals have been unlocked such as the huge Arena of Death, City Gardens, Waterfront & Docks and more besides. I make all my maps using GIMP and am attempting to create the 'Meanderverse' a modular series of interchangeable maps with more than 1000 digital battlemaps by 2020 and am almost 60% of the way there, with this campaign taking me to 80%.

Kind Regards,
Kris

----------


## Phergus

Hi Kris!   Good to hear your Meaders are doing well.  Congrats!

----------

